
'You know I got a pistol?' the man yelled. So the Uber driver shot him - evo_9
https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/08/30/us/stand-your-ground-polk-county-uber-driver/index.html
======
Rjevski
The “victim” was clearly asking for it; not only is shouting “I got a gun” in
a state where gun ownership is legal a bit stupid, but involving an innocent
third-party (aka the Uber driver) into your stalking games also not a smart
move. Not to mention, what would’ve happened to this Uber driver had he not
exercised his self-defense right?

~~~
dang
> Rest in pieces dickhead

That breaks the site guidelines. Please don't bring violence in here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
Rjevski
Point taken. Can you edit/remove the post for me? It seems to be too late to
edit it myself.

~~~
dang
I edited it for you. If you want it changed again just email us at
hn@ycombinator.com.

Thanks for replying so nicely.

------
anoncoward111
Off-topic, the driver's words to the hothead before the driver shoots the
hothead are pretty ironic and funny:

 _[Hothead violently swerves in front of Uber Driver 's car and slams on his
brakes. He then jumps out of his car and moves towards the Uber Driver]_

Uber Driver: "Did I say something?"

